# No Subwoofer Output



## htm6934 (Aug 24, 2011)

I just hooked up a new system and seem to be having some audio issues.

I have the following setup:

PSP and HD Direct TV box hooked up via HDMI to Onkyo TX-NR509 receiver. I have hdmi out to a Samsung 650 LCD. Everything works fine except the audio setup. If I turn on the "TV Sound" option on the receiver, I do indeed get sound out of the TV and the receiver speakers but no subwoofer. This is the same for every source. If I turn the "TV Sound" option off I will get sound out of the subwoofer. 

I do have passthrough enabled so so when I turn off the receiver I get sound through just the tv with the "TV Sound" option on the reciever turned off. When I turn it back on I get sound only out of the speakers connected to the receiver but not the tv when the "TV Sound" option on the receiver is turned off.

The only way to get around this is to enable/disable the "TV Sound" option manually everytime I want to listen to a source a certain way. 

So basically what I'm saying is that you can't have 5 channel surround enabled the same time you have the "TV Sound" option on the receiver selected. 

If anyone has any ideas on this please help me out. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I really am not following the issue.

You want to use TV speakers and main speakers at the same time? This will just create destructive interference and timbral mismatches. Not a good idea. Just turn your TV speakers off altogether.

Or is there a different problem?


----------



## htm6934 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I knew my message was a bit confusing. The speakers that are connected to the receiver are not to the left and right of the tv. They are primarily for music but the guy using the equipment still wants to be able to use both tv speakers and full surround at the same time. 

For some reason the audio will not deliver to tv speakers unless I turn the "TV Speakers" setting on the receiver to "on". On the other hand...if I have the "TV Speakers" setting "off" and I turn the Receiver off(with passthrough enabled), I get the audio out of the tv speakers.

I've never had this happen before so I'm totally confused.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

htm6934 said:


> ...I'm totally confused.


Me too.

Do you mean that you don't want to hear the tv speakers when the AVR is turned "off?"

When you say "_...[the guy] still wants to be able to use both tv speakers and full surround at the same time,_"
is the guy wanting to use the tv speakers as the front speakers and the rear surround speakers and the subwoofer at the same time? Or is the guy wanting to use the tv speakers and the full 5.1 surround speakers at the same time?


----------



## htm6934 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok. So I have a stereo setup with a sub, no center speaker. The speakers are on the left side of the room and the tv sits by itself in the center. Sometimes the tv is on by itself and would prefer to just use the tv audio. If watching a show with music the receiver is turned on and the sound would like to be heard from both the tv speakers and the speakers hooked to the receiver. For some reason this receiver(when turned on) will not pass audio to the tv unless I have the "use tv speaker" setting turned "on" on the receiver. If I have the "use tv speaker" setting turned "off" on the receiver and turn the receiver off(now using passthrough enabled) the audio will send just fine to the tv.

I would simply just prefer to utilize all speakers(tv speakers, left and right speakers connected to receiver, and subwoofer connected to receiver) all at the same time all the time. If I choose not have one I would just turn the volume down on one or the other. On the other hand I still want to be able to use "passthrough enabled" so I can turn off the receiver when I only want to hear the tv speakers.

I hope this is starting to make sense. Before this new onkyo receiver I had a Yamaha and this worked like a charm with hardly any setup.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

You may need to run an audio cable from the DTV box directly to the TV. An optical cable may work but a regular RCA (red/white) should do the trick. That way you can control the volume of the TV with the TV remote and the volume of the receiver with the receiver remote.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

htm6934 said:


> So basically what I'm saying is that you can't have 5 channel surround enabled the same time you have the "TV Sound" option on the receiver selected.
> 
> If anyone has any ideas on this please help me out. Thanks a bunch.


This is done to prevent the TV speakers from playing at the same time the SS speakers are playing / the result would be a "reverberation" sound caused by the audio signal passind through the TV not being in sync with the audio that is being processed through the AVR. Its a very annoying effect so Its limited to one or the other....lddude:


----------

